# VUL - Valhalla Uranium



## nizar (15 January 2006)

This stock was up almost 50% last week...

Anybody think this is a good buy or know anything about this stock?


----------



## moses (2 June 2006)

I see VUL is moving up this week. 

Anyone know why?


----------



## 56gsa (2 September 2006)

I may have missed something here ...

Takeover is 1 PDN share for every 3.16 VUL

Friday's closing asks were:
PDN  512
VUL  157 (but bid is at 151)

VUL is therefore trading at 3% discount to offer.

Realise there is still some pending court action but if PDN is viewed as having upside might be worth trading in next couple of weeks?

Risk is of course PDN falling, or takeover not going thru...

Any thoughts?


----------



## dr00 (2 September 2006)

but even if the takeover doesnt go through with PDN it will be because SMM is taking it over right?. isnt that what the court action is about? SMM should have had pre-emptive rights to a takeover?


----------

